# Cherry Bowl Help Please



## RexB (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I am working on a cherry bowl, as practice before going to more expensive ones. It is 8 boards glued together. I have gotten the outside done mostly.

On the inside after using the gouge I started sanding it and encountered two problems (more really but I think I need inidividual help and I'm not talking about mentally!)

On opposite sides are two rough spots that I can not sand smooth on the Lathe. I believe it is end grain. Any help is appreciated on fixing it and what type of finish is good for Cherry. I will type to post a picture with this.

[attachment=4908]


----------



## brown down (Apr 28, 2012)

RexB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am working on a cherry bowl, as practice before going to more expensive ones. It is 8 boards glued together. I have gotten the outside done mostly.
> 
> ...


when i am near the finish cuts i resharpen my tools and make them razor sharp. you are getting slight tear out. once you sharpen your tools take minute cuts. or if you have a round nose scraper that would be your best bet!


----------



## arkie (Apr 28, 2012)

What kind of finish will you apply? Some sprayed on shellac or a little paste wax rubbed in often works wonders if it is compatible with your planned finish.



brown down said:


> RexB said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


----------



## DKMD (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks like end grain trouble you're having, and the suggestion for a light finish cut with a fresh edge is a good one. Wetting the wood before that finishing cut can be helpful as well… I usually use shellac or walnut oil, but lots of things including water will work. I've also had luck wet sanding with something like walnut oil. You can finish the cherry with just about anything, but I like the warmth of an oil finish.


----------

